# how do i go about canceling and returning the phone?



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

i decided that i rather just keep to lyft and not have to worry about all these fees ubers charging. i don't want to feel like im working just to pay the weekly fee.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

The $10 data fee? Are there other fees that I'm missing?


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> i decided that i rather just keep to lyft and not have to worry about all these fees ubers charging. i don't want to feel like im working just to pay the weekly fee.


I would consider keeping them both. You never know when the markets could change. Or, you could get deactivated on one or the other. Perhaps just do a couple uber rides a week to leave the option open.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I would echo grams777's statement. I would also caution you if Lyft is currently not taking commissions in your area. At some point, it is likely that this will change, and if it does, then your numbers might change, and you maybe decide to refocus your efforts.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I would echo grams777's statement. I would also caution you if Lyft is currently not taking commissions in your area. At some point, it is likely that this will change, and if it does, then your numbers might change, and you maybe decide to refocus your efforts.


Also the market dynamics can change. A couple months ago here with lyft, there were rides all over the place. I could go almost twelve hours with not much idle time. I didnt even need uber rides. Now, lyft is a completely driver saturated market. My lyft per hour rate is half what it used to be. Many times there are 8 cars waiting in a block. Also, people all over the city are sitting at home waiting for a ping. Mind you Nashville trip patterns are relatively condensed. It's not like say Southern California where attractions and residences are often cities apart. Many of the rides are $5 grinders. Often they just use it to avoid congestion and parking and DUIs.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

$10.00 fee sucks, I agree.

Since I have been otherwise unemployed since April of 2013 opting out of any "job" is something I simply can't afford to do.

Learn some hypermiling techniques that can save you $10.00 per week in gas instead would be my suggestion.

If you must send it back, you will have to email support, they will never respond to said email and you will keep paying anyway!


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

There is a west coast link for the form to return a phone, but no idea if there is an east coast version. Alternately you can just not do any rides for a month and I think they will contact you. Or, return it to the legal mailing address in your service agreement with your termination notice.


----------



## veikveik (Apr 28, 2014)

keep uber. and make some money


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

Uber has its flaws, but it puts money in my pocket.


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

Lyft will not be 100% for driver much longer -- what would be in it for them? Once their foundation is laid, they will be taking commissions just like Uber does. Don't be short-sighted in making this decision. Maybe just turn your Uber phone on a couple of times a week to keep it active.


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

I don't know if your PT or FT, but I even keep Sidecar active to cover my bases. Too early to know where that's going, but I have hope.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

You have some options here.


Email them and get the phone return information needed and return the phone. You will get your deposit back if you have one and if things change in the future you can always request another phone and pay the current deposit at that time.
Email them and ask them to deactivate the data on your phone. Keep the phone and notify them if and when you would like to be activated again.
I chose to return mine. My deposit was $300.00. They did offer to deactivate the data as an option. If my situation changes and I want to drive for them again I will just request another phone.


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

A ride or two a week will cover your phone fee, expenses, and keep you active in the system in case you change your mind. One of my old Navy shipmates from L.A. returned his iPhone a few months ago after a bad night, and now that he wants to come back because Lyft and Sidecar are not paying the bills, he's been "waitlisted" -- which might be Uber's way of saying "Eff You"!


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> You have some options here.
> 
> 
> Email them and get the phone return information needed and return the phone. You will get your deposit back if you have one and if things change in the future you can always request another phone and pay the current deposit at that time.
> ...


That is interesting to learn that they offered to deactivate the data. It makes more sense than making people turn their phones in if they want a week off.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

well i got a job now at a car dealership so i wont have time to do both uber and lyft. i rather just keep lyft than uber, imo. especially given what i hear from uber drivers and how people expect uber black services for X, i figured i don't want to deal with that headache.


----------



## Christine80 (Sep 18, 2014)

grams777 said:


> There is a west coast link for the form to return a phone, but no idea if there is an east coast version. Alternately you can just not do any rides for a month and I think they will contact you. Or, return it to the legal mailing address in your service agreement with your termination notice.


What is the west coast (I live in SF Bay Area) mailing address? I also have the same issue. I had the app installed and they STILL sent me the uber phone.


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

Christine80 said:


> What is the west coast (I live in SF Bay Area) mailing address? I also have the same issue. I had the app installed and they STILL sent me the uber phone.


UBER Technologies
301 Vermont St
San Francisco, CA 94103

But since you live in SF it's probably best if you go in to ensure everything is taken care of in front of you.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

Strangely I'm not paying for the phone fee anymore according to my statement.


----------



## Jeff212 (Aug 1, 2014)

Curious if they charge if you don't drive.... I have not driven in over 6 weeks and don't plan on it soon, when it was sent to me they said I keep the phone and drive when I want, they didn't have charges back then and I never paid a deposit for it.... If they ask for it to be sent back I will, for now it is off waiting for when I have time off around Thanksgiving and Christmas.....


----------



## Nova (Sep 3, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> i decided that i rather just keep to lyft and not have to worry about all these fees ubers charging. i don't want to feel like im working just to pay the weekly fee.


You're in DC, correct? Send an email to the DC office and ask for office hours and place to turn in a phone. (If it is on Connecticut NW be prepared to pay for parking.) They may send you a link to an online form - filling out the form triggers an envelope being sent to you to return the phone in the mail.

And make sure you ask for your phone deposit back if you paid one.

When I turned my phone in there was another driver turning his phone in and about 25 people signing up. The other guy quitting was laughing but very clear that after the rate cut he was not making enough money. He was paying the data charge, but I never did.

.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

Jeff212 said:


> Curious if they charge if you don't drive.... I have not driven in over 6 weeks and don't plan on it soon, when it was sent to me they said I keep the phone and drive when I want, they didn't have charges back then and I never paid a deposit for it.... If they ask for it to be sent back I will, for now it is off waiting for when I have time off around Thanksgiving and Christmas.....


they will charge you for those weeks you don't drive. I didn't drive a week, so the next week I did I paid them $20, but given you haven't driven in so long they probably forgot about you.

At some point they'll just send you a msg saying youre cut off, turn the phone in or to drive.


----------



## Christine80 (Sep 18, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> UBER Technologies
> 301 Vermont St
> San Francisco, CA 94103
> 
> But since you live in SF it's probably best if you go in to ensure everything is taken care of in front of you.


have you been to this location? how are they? I can't believe I have to drive all the way there (I list in East Bay) just to return my phone when I emailed them twice NOT to ship it as I already got the app installed (and I went to the East Bay location in person too!). I think they are intentionally wanting to make our lives miserable.


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

Christine80 said:


> have you been to this location? how are they? I can't believe I have to drive all the way there (I list in East Bay) just to return my phone when I emailed them twice NOT to ship it as I already got the app installed (and I went to the East Bay location in person too!). I think they are intentionally wanting to make our lives miserable.


I didn't know about the East Bay location. Maybe you can get the issue fixed there if it's closer to you. The problem is by email you might not get the issue solved for weeks. I've been trying to get $30 refunded to me for almost a month through email and I still haven't gotten a straight answer.

The Vermont Street office is not flashy or anything, but they have solved my issues there on the spot 3 times (bad phone, wrong vehicle listed on my account, and when I got waitlisted for missing documents that weren't really missing). Physically driving there sucks, but it's better than being benched and waiting at home for an email response that might never arrive.


----------



## rebelman (Aug 6, 2015)

How do I return uber phone I tried to print out form fromtheir site wont print disabled pop ups no luck.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

rebelman said:


> How do I return uber phone I tried to print out form fromtheir site wont print disabled pop ups no luck.


If your area has an office, or offers office hours somewhere, you can return it there.


----------



## anna molly (Jan 24, 2015)

http://t.uber.com/returnlabel


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

You can also take it to a staffed FedEx location. They will know where to send it. Be sure to get a receipt.


----------

